# 2004 Arto 69GL for sale



## jonegood

Hi

we ve just listed our very nice Arto for sale on ebay

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=110664573919

We re hoping to go to a Rapido 997, so if you have one that we might be interested in or any dealers out there will give us a good deal please contact us.

Jon

ps, just off to try and insert in MHF classifieds now.


----------

